# Heterothele villosella



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

_Heterothele villosella_
- Anyone keeping.
-Anyone have pictures of adults.
Brandan


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

*Heterothele villosella 1.1*

0.1










1.0










Very easy to keep, hoy them in a tub of substrate & Bobs your mothers brother.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

A im right in saying they only get to about 3inch? And they look so muc more like dipluridae.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Shandy said:


> A im right in saying they only get to about 3inch? And they look so muc more like dipluridae.


Females only get to around 2", males hook out at 1-1.5".


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

wow smaller than i thought then and whats the temperment like??


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Shandy said:


> wow smaller than i thought then and whats the temperment like??


Id say a little nervous, not too defensive, they're awesome little hunters too.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

cheers mate, Think im gonna have to get a couple.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Shandy said:


> cheers mate, Think im gonna have to get a couple.


Aye you should, they're awesome little things.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

they can live in groups i got some to do so from the spider shop but lost my bottle they are own


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

pcharlton said:


> they can live in groups i got some to do so from the spider shop but lost my bottle they are own


 Yes heard they are very tolerable species.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a few also  I have a macro video of a sling eating a weevil but mine are still growing and hav'nt taken any recently


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Here's a video of some of the mating behaviour.


----------



## MaxJay (Feb 10, 2012)

These are Arboreal yes?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

MaxJay said:


> These are Arboreal yes?


No, burrowing to semi terrestrial.


----------



## MaxJay (Feb 10, 2012)

Think they are on TTS as Arboreal


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

MaxJay said:


> Think they are on TTS as Arboreal


Well I cant say Ive ever notice any arboreal traits from the ones Ive kept, most will make a nice web to sit on that sometimes leads to a small burrow.


----------



## MaxJay (Feb 10, 2012)

I would like to have a colony of these one day soon


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> I have a few also  I have a macro video of a sling eating a weevil but mine are still growing and hav'nt taken any recently


 Watched it this morning!!:lol2:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Brandan Smith said:


> Watched it this morning!!:lol2:


 
they are fairly fast, mine are about 1cm to 1.5 I recon, I'll get a few pics of them as they get a bit bigger..


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> they are fairly fast, mine are about 1cm to 1.5 I recon, I'll get a few pics of them as they get a bit bigger..


 Ye , keep me updated.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Brandan Smith said:


> Ye , keep me updated.


 
I'll grab a couple a pics when I get back from fishing tomorrow


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

stunning craig, you have any left for sale?


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

I was given a mature male a few years back after he had done his job,and i have to say they are an insanely nice looking species, they hunt well too as someone said in this thread, I'd certainly be interested in a few if you have any left Craig!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Craig Mackay said:


> [URL="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7060/6851896416_e1652cf52f_b.jpg"]image[/URL]


is that the parents of the ones I got from you Craig ???


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I was given 5 of these by my good friend 'Pickle' to try a communal. They are fast, web alot, and are not communal. They may be semi-tolerant of one another in a confined space they can't escape from but I ended up with one fat spider.


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Brandan Smith said:


> stunning craig, you have any left for sale?





The T Lord said:


> I was given a mature male a few years back after he had done his job,and i have to say they are an insanely nice looking species, they hunt well too as someone said in this thread, I'd certainly be interested in a few if you have any left Craig!


Lol, who said I had any for sale?
I do have a bunch of grown on slings here but I'm not sure whether I'm going to keep them all or not yet.



Dr3d said:


> is that the parents of the ones I got from you Craig ???


Nah, this is a different female. The mum of your ones cacked it I'm afraid.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I got excited then - a commune of these would be awesome. I have a tiny sling, but is such a great feeder, takes prey 3x its size


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

mine all ended up living communally inside a fat one's belly.

they are not communal.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

Craig Mackay said:


> Lol, who said I had any for sale?
> I do have a bunch of grown on slings here but I'm not sure whether I'm going to keep them all or not yet.
> 
> 
> ...


 
I stalked your bts list


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Brandan Smith said:


> I stalked your bts list


Oh yeah, I forgot I'd mentioned them there. I'll give you a shout if I plan to sell any although they are so easy to rear and house that I might grow them on a bit more first.


----------

